
$120k for wedding day weather engineering - valgaze
https://www.oliverstravels.com/blog/guarantee-perfect-wedding-weather-olivers-travels/
======
aphextim
As someone who thinks the wedding industry is already bloated/inflated beyond
all practical measures, this takes the cake.

Interrupting/changing weather patterns for personal gain seems pretty
narcissistic to me. _shrugs_

